# Pictures of my ferret gang <3



## Shady (Mar 7, 2011)

Here they all are snuggled up together. 









Close up of Pippin, one of my newer guys









This is Dru, (Drucilla) She's one of the older girls









Dru and Tommy. You wouldn't believe that these two hated each other when I first got Tommy. (Well Dru hated Tommy, Tommy loved Dru) They are best of buds now.









Mr Tommy after Dru had gotten tired of him licking her ears lol









Leola, my oldest ferret. She may be old, and very tiny, but she's the boss!!









And last but not least, Spike. Another of the new-er boys.


----------



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

Lovely ferret gang :thumbup: they're great fun aren't they ?


----------



## Shady (Mar 7, 2011)

Yes, I love my little guys. Dru and Pippin recently went to the local nursery and I gave a talk about looking after ferrets and because those two are so bloody friendly, the kids were able to hold them and stroke them. They all loved it, but it tired poor Pippin out. We were there for half a day and he was completely sparko. Only woke up again when I moved him into the transport cage to take him home. It was all too much excitement for the little chappie


----------



## kerz (Feb 16, 2010)

Aw! Fab pics, I'm a Sucker for ferrets, urs are so cute


----------

